# Moderation and Kenpo-General forum



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

We have restructured things a little bit.

This forum now has 2 dedicated moderators, as indicated on the main page and when you surf the forum specifically.

Michael Billings and Seig

They are both experienced kenpoists who are valued members of this community.

They are also now learning the ropes on moderating.  Have some patience as they get up to speed on things.

With the addition of forum specific mods, we have slightly changed how we will be moderating.

The forum mods are charged with 3 specific duities:

1- Steer threads so they stay on topic or split off the tangents.
2- Keep your eyes open for problems.
3- Seed new topics when its slow.


As always, they have every right to voice their own opinions.  *It is not an 'Official' statement unless it is signed as a moderator.*

Any member has always had the ability to say "hey we're drifting here, lets stay on topic." or "Cool it guys". You don't need to be a mod to help keep things running smoothly.

As a result of these changes, we have asked the forum mods to actively take charge of their areas to 'direct traffic' as it were.  Too often threads break down into nothing more than idle chit chat or drift into entirely different topics.

If you are going to chit-chat, please use either the chat room or the locker room. Minor drift is ok, but when its a whole new topic, then it needs to be steered.

Remember, a thread on topic will generate more information that deals with the subject matter, which increases its worth. I personally hate starting to read a topic on technique only to find sports scores or the weather report 12 msgs in there.

As always, we ask that you stay on topic and if you find yourself drifting, to start a new thread.

To put it simply - Our rules and policies have not really changed. We just now have active kenpo mods who are doing their jobs.

Those who wish to 'quit in a huff' please PM me or Email me or another admin and we will be happy to close your account for you.


----------



## Les (Aug 20, 2003)

Good Luck to Michael Billings and Seig, I know you'll both do a good job here.

Be assured you can count on my support.

Les


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 22, 2003)

Belatedly ... Thank you!!
-Michael


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll be looking forward to the dawning of a brand new age.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 22, 2003)

Before or after these minor moderation changes...MartialTalk is the BEST martial arts forum on the web!:asian:


----------



## Bawb (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Before or after these minor moderation changes...MartialTalk is the BEST martial arts forum on the web!:asian: *



I prefer the CanAm but Martial Talk is pretty good too.  http://canamma.efoundation.net/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bawb _
> *I prefer the CanAm but Martial Talk is pretty good too.  http://canamma.efoundation.net/ *



Yes CANAM is a good site.

You will find many of our current and old members at this site.

Just tell them I sent you!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 26, 2003)

This offer is too good to resist.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 1, 2003)

Each has new people that bring something different to the table.  

Water seeks it own level.

:asian:


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 28, 2004)

this is an awsome forum, i most definately enjoy reading all the great threads others have written.


----------



## fluffy (Jan 15, 2005)

hello every one. my name is craig and I just found this forum.I practice Kempo and am from Port Angeles , Washington.


----------

